# Murrells Inlet Jetty Fishing Report



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any reports from the Jetty at Murrells Inlet? I'm heading to the coast today and plan to head to the jetty a few times between now and Saturday. I was just curious if anyone is having any luck and what I may expect to catch right now.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Whiting and seaweed.... lots of seaweed.


----------

